# Only the Stong Survive/99 Cent Store



## otherprof (Aug 14, 2016)

Fairfax Ave., L.A., CA, USA I once bought a bottle of Italian wine in that store for 99 cents. I've had worse.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 14, 2016)

LOL ... 

When my kids were very young, I'd give them a fistful of one dollar bills then turn them loose in a 99 cent store. I would argue with the clerks that the item was sixty-six cents.

PS- A lovely image actually.  I like it. When you coming back out west?


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 14, 2016)

Great shot and story


----------



## otherprof (Aug 15, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> LOL ...
> 
> When my kids were very young, I'd give them a fistful of one dollar bills then turn them loose in a 99 cent store. I would argue with the clerks that the item was sixty-six cents.
> 
> PS- A lovely image actually.  I like it. When you coming back out west?


Thanks. We will be back in LA in December, and be out West  until May. Can't wait to trade wet heat for dry heat.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 15, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Great shot and story


Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry to go against the tide but it looks to me that this would look over-processed when seen larger.
Everything is greyish and there are blooms around edges


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 15, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Sorry to go against the tide but it looks to me that this would look over-processed when seen larger.
> Everything is greyish and there are blooms around edges
> 
> View attachment 126083



I mean this with respect by why would you pic that out in a good capture? Why would you pixel peep, then point this out? I am trying to figure out the point of it. Not everyone has top of the line equipment and besides, he was capturing it on the fly. It's not like he had plenty of time to control the environment and it was harsh. I think he did a great job on this and to point it out and offer no concrete solution seems fruitless and somewhat demeaning.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 15, 2016)

What else can I contribute but an honest answer?
He is welcome to show a larger version and, if I'm wrong or change my mind, I'll do it.

You are making several assertions that don't seem to show up anywhere - that he is using low end equipment, that it was done on the fly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 15, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> What else can I contribute but an honest answer?
> He is welcome to show a larger version and, if I'm wrong or change my mind, I'll do it.
> 
> You are making several assertions that don't seem to show up anywhere - that he is using low end equipment, that it was done on the fly.


How about what to do I the situation or editing process. You seem to leave the person hanging like you did when you started a thread for beginners to post what type of photography they preferred and why. Heck, it's so far back I can't even find it. I get that things happen with families but to post a contest and offer no direction is just like this post. You are obviously way better than everyone here and the noobs are low on the forum poll.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 15, 2016)

otherprof said:


> Fairfax Ave., L.A., CA, USA I once bought a bottle of Italian wine in that store for 99 cents. I've had worse.
> 
> View attachment 126050


I think I took this shot with my a6000 and kit lens,   I  clicked off three shots, in Intelligent Auto mode, one-handed, because I was walking my granddaughter's dog, and shot from across the street, through the fence around our housing development. I liked the position of the car in this one. I think it was a lucky capture, and thought someone might agree. Ain't photography fun?


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 15, 2016)

It's funny, I call that store the $40 store. I don't think I've ever walked out of there with the wife spending less....


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 16, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> How about what to do I the situation or editing process.



The picture is tooooooo small to see anything and so there's no way to make any suggestions about editing.
If the OP wants better comments, he could post a larger picture.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 17, 2016)

I personally find the size of the photo and the concept fine.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 17, 2016)

I personally find the size of the photo and the concept fine. I agree with jcdeboever on his comment. The important thing is to try new things!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 17, 2016)

Perhaps you could explain the concept for those of us unable to see it well.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 18, 2016)

Maybe "concept" was the wrong word to use. I liked the toning.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 18, 2016)

picture size aside, and I wont speculate on what it would look like larger because that isnt how it was presented here, this is a very cool shot. 
it has a very film noir feel to it.  maybe even a graphic novel feel. 
a few technical issues, sure, but given the shooting conditions i would say it polished up fairly nicely.
well done.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 18, 2016)

your eyes are undoubtedly better than mine; it is too small for me too see well enough


----------



## bulldurham (Aug 20, 2016)

Johnny come lately comments but: you haven't had really bad wine until you've bought a gallon of Red Mountain wine for $.99. As to the edit and shot, meh. I always find it difficult to make constructive criticisms on images that are this small as they are already to pixelated to edit or really even guess at how the editing was accomplished. This is one of those you either take it at face value and like it, or don't. I don't particularly like it but only for the reason I gave above.


----------

